
Creating a Free VPN Using Google Cloud Platform - seishan
https://blog.sei.sh/creating-a-free-vpn-using-google-cloud
======
js2
These are instructions for installing OpenVPN. Use algo to setup ipsec &
WireGuard instead. Algo supports GCE among other providers. By using ipsec,
you don't need to install anything extra on most clients. By using WireGuard,
you have a state-of-the-art VPN.

[https://github.com/trailofbits/algo](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo)

------
passthejoe
Only problem I see here is that the free tier of GCP limits you to "1 GB
network egress" per month. How long before you run through that? (Not long, I
think.)

[https://cloud.google.com/free/](https://cloud.google.com/free/)

